# Features in a Pressure Point Guide



## kwongboy (Feb 4, 2010)

If you can create your own pressure point guide reference, what should be in it? We are in the process of making a new reference tool just for martial artists, we have our own ideas of what should be in it, but it would be great if you can offer some insights. 

Please take a moment to answer our short online survey. Please find link below: 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/H8W57QG

Your comments on this forum also welcome. Thanks much!


----------



## ppko (Feb 21, 2010)

Keep me informed of when you will have this posted what site etc am very interested to see how it comes along


----------



## Kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

i answared this - not very good survey though.. How long have you been training in pressure points / kyusho stuff?

(IMHO!)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 12, 2010)

My faves are the radial nerve, philtrim, and under the cheek bones (great for face locks)
Sean


----------



## 5rings (Apr 20, 2010)

I'am a believer in GB24.....Striking Diagonally downward in "zhan da"
Good luck with survey!
"Always try to think outside the Traditional Box"


----------

